

Ask HN: Trademarks registration experience US & Europe - daemon13

Hi guys and gals,<p>can someone with direct experience share details on registering trademarks in US and/or Europe?<p>Specifically:<p>- type of registration: USPTO, World, Europe or combination?<p>- how much time it took from start to finish?<p>- appr. cost?<p>- if applied DYI style or part of SAAS [using Legal Zoom] - which provider used and was the experience positive?<p>- if used attorney - can you recommend someone?
======
sheff
Its been a couple of years but the process in the UK is very simple - check
out <http://www.ipo.gov.uk/types/tm/t-formsfees.htm> for the various services
plus they have some useful documents covering the basics.

The IPO also offer a service where they charge you something like half price
and tell you if something is trademarkable. I believe I paid around £80,
filled in a form, and they wrote to me to tell me that the text I wanted to
trademark was too common a phrase to be trademarked, and gave me a number so I
could have a chat with the person who dealt with the application for any
further questions.

